
The exhaust emissions scandal: a deep breath into pollution trickery [video] - danielsiders
https://media.ccc.de/v/32c3-7331-the_exhaust_emissions_scandal_dieselgate#video
======
chrispeel
Some notes

* The talk starts at about 00:15:00 into the video at the start of the link. The link starts at the end of the previous talk, with a bunch of dead space before the talk about VW.

* lax testing procedures from govt certification engineers is as much to blame as VW. I'd like to understand more about this...

* On the "ROCE" slide I thought of the [capitalist's dilemma]([http://www.nytimes.com/2012/11/04/business/a-capitalists-dil...](http://www.nytimes.com/2012/11/04/business/a-capitalists-dilemma-whoever-becomes-president.html?_r=0)). Market dynamics are pushing car makers to wring every last bit of money out of each car, which leads to odd dynamics.

* The comparison between the US and Europe at about 45:00 is very interesting.

------
rurban
It basically shifts the argumentation from an Audi scandal (more Audi engines
than VW engines were involved, and Audi came up with this trick) to Bosch, the
maker of the ECU and its model, which is disassembled here. At least that is
what I understood from the presentation.

The car makers just adjust the parameters of the ECU via CAN a2l files. The
Bosch model already includes the "low temperature cheating" mode, which is
probably called "Akustikfunktion". The legal question is who really produces
this ECU model SW, Bosch or someone else. The parameters from the car makers
just use this cheating mode, bypassing NOx control.

Almost every single car tested had too high NOx emissions, when not being run
on the european test cycle on the dyno.

